# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] We are buying FFXIV Gil ,Good price for you

## Karder

*We are buying FFXIV Gil ,Good price for you，we can do Instant payment as below* :
*Paypal,Skrill,Webmoney ,Westerunion*  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*We can offer better price than others cause we are also looking for long term suppliers* ,
*hope you can be one of my suppliers*  :Smile:  

Contact us :skype ID :fei.wong5  :Smile:

----------

